# He's here.



## Srrme

Fenix arrived 5 weeks early on the 10th of December, weighing 4 pounds 13 ounces and 18 inches long. He's currently in the NICU on CPAP and room air. He's doing fabulous, and will hopefully be off of CPAP soon and able to start eating.


----------



## 25weeker

Congratulations on the birth of fenix. Glad he is doing well. Hopefully won't be too long until he is home xx


----------



## toothfairyx

Hey :) Congratulations! And well done! How are you? xx


----------



## bob2331

Congrats xx


----------



## vermeil

oooh congratulations! Glad to hear he is doing well! *hugs* keep us updated


----------



## Srrme

Thanks, ladies.

He is doing great. He's on the nasal canula now, and is taking feeds like a champ. Tomorrow they're going to introduce oral feeds. :)


----------



## Agiboma

congrats hun, well done fenix


----------



## Srrme

Fenix is now off of his IV, maintaining his own temperature (and able to wear clothes!) and on the low flow canula. I also bottle fed him for the first time yesterday, and he took 10ml out of 35ml. :)


----------



## danielle1987

congrats and well done he is doing so well xx


----------



## Robbiesmum

Congratulations on the birth of Fenix


----------



## 112110

Congratulations! I've been trying to find you but couldn't remember your name. Glad to see how far you made it this pregnancy. Great work Momma!


----------



## Srrme

112110 said:


> Congratulations! I've been trying to find you but couldn't remember your name. Glad to see how far you made it this pregnancy. Great work Momma!

Thank you! :hugs: Unfortunately Fenix is still in the NICU. I really thought he would be home by now, but he's still not taking all of his bottles yet. :nope:


----------



## toothfairyx

Won't be long I'm sure! We are on the homeward straight I think x


----------



## Srrme

He's home! :happydance:


----------



## embojet

Congratulations, he is gorgeous. Glad to hear he is home with you.


----------



## toothfairyx

:happydance:

Congratulations! And happy new year!!


----------

